# Mail Box Ideas Round 2



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> I though I'd throw min in here.


Incredible! My feelings of inspiration have now subsided to almost nothing. :sad:

Gotta love google images...man there are some bad mailboxes.

I think I understand where some of these atrocious mb's are coming from. Here is quikretes DIY brick mailbox instructions.
http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/Quikretebrickmailbox.html

My personal favorite in a long line of horrible mailboxes.

The great thing about masonry is that it is so easy to reinforce once it fails. All you need is a little lumber and ingenuity.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

BBL Your neighbors must be jealous as you have seriously outclassed them now. It is a very nice mailbox design. The bar has been set very very high! What is the shelf in the front for? Your daily roast turkey? The Milkman? Pure Aesthetics?

Thanks The shelf is a package hole. You know how your mail man uses a rubber band to strap a package to your mail box? Well this way he doesn't have to and it jazzes up the design a bit.:thumbup:


----------



## joecrete (Sep 11, 2007)

I posted a photo of a light weight concrete mail box in the mason gallery section as i couldn't posted directly.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Bill artisanstoneworks,
Great job. I've seen others try that style, but you succeeded.
Steve

Hey Master Mason,
That is the finest craftsmanship I've ever seen in a mailbox! You must stay real busy doing houses.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

stp57 said:


> Hey Bill artisanstoneworks,
> Great job. I've seen others try that style, but you succeeded.
> Steve
> 
> ...


STP, Thanks ,I always go for quality, it sells!I see my pt fence needs some care this spring.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I don't know if you found what you were looking for but I built this one yesterday.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Bigbricklayer said:


> I don't know if you found what you were looking for but I built this one yesterday.


Thanks BBL for the contribution. Looks real nice!


Anymore out there. I still haven't started mine and don't forsee anytime to do it until later this summer.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Those look nice guys, but would never hold up in a yankee climate...


----------

